# Which sounds more proper - "Roofing Repair" or "Roof Repair" ?



## Irving (6 mo ago)

Which sounds more proper in a brief two word ad with phone number? "Roofing Repair" or "Roof Repair" ?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Roof repair, IMO.


----------



## RoofingLife (6 mo ago)

Irving said:


> Which sounds more proper in a brief two word ad with phone number? "Roofing Repair" or "Roof Repair" ?


Roofing repairs!!!!


----------

